# Kindle 2 unusual problems



## LeoHopkins (Jan 9, 2012)

Time to fulfill a New Years Resolution and finally look at getting the most out of my Kindle. And what better way than to join a forum of enthusiastic and knowledgeable users.

Unfortunately I get to start with a problem instead.

I have a Kindle 2 that I love. Recently I dropped it (darn slick winter coats anyhow!). It was in the "official" Amazon cover and dropped on a carpeted concrete floor. It hit on the top right corner, right on the corner. I believe the cover came open enough to let the device contact the floor as it sprung the cover open at that corner. Other than that I did not see any damage.  The cover was not cracked and it popped back together (just a very slight gap) and I have had no problems with the screen so I thought all was going to be okay. Most everything seemed to function fine but I have noticed a few things that seem to be getting worse and would like some direction on where the problem may be.

First, when I go to turn it off it immediately drops into the screensaver I have to try several times and most times it reboots after several attempts. It is starting to take me 5 -10 minutes to shutdown because of this. Again, more of an annoyance than a problem as I can just leave it in sleep mode but I do like to shut it off if I know I am not going to be using it for long periods of time.

Next, and this is only occasionally but has been getting more and more frequent, it does not register the furthest place read. I read on my phone and my computer at work and when I turn on my Kindle and sync it, it recognizes the new page from my phone or work computer and will sync to it but not the other way around.

That may be a part of what seems to be a problem with the 3G. It seems to take a while for the 3G to "connect" or "initialize" and many times since the drop I get "1X" instead of "3G". Eventually it will turn to 3G but the sync usually fails in the meantime. I realize that coverage area vary but this happens all the time and in places I have previously, since I got my Kindle, not had issue with. Also, this is at home and work where I am set up on WiFi as well. Once I get connected, usually syncs but sometimes it says it cannot find that information. Sometimes it takes several tries and a reboot to get it to recognize whatever it is it and the sync occurs.

Other than that it works just fine and I really can't see spending another $200 (I do not want the "special offers" thank you! ) for these annoyances but I am worried that since things seem to have gotten worse with the on/off that there is something major wrong and it will just stop working at some point.

It seems to me this can either be several components or the motherboard/logic board has been damaged. The Wireless/3G card is not on that corner so I find it strange that it is acting up (maybe got "knocked loose" I have not opened it up yet but plan to once I have an idea what to look for) And why I suspect that I may have cracked the motherboard/logic board. I've got a fair idea of how to open this up (I am way past warranty so I am not worried about voiding anything), and have a few sites that sell parts (and do repair). So I am looking for some help troubleshooting components so I know what needs to be ordered and can judge if it would be better to get a new one. 

Please, please, please do not just chime in and say 'You'd be better off getting a new one' unless you have a more compelling argument than "It's easier/quicker/better..."(yes, I realize I have damaged my unit and there may be unseen issue that could manifest later but I really like the Kindle 2 and would like to keep it as long as possible) If you say cheaper, yes, but only if you can tell me what's wrong and show that the cost or hassle of replacing is going to be prohibitive. I don't mind a little hardware work so that is not a "hassle" in my mind. By hassle I mean not being able to get reliable replacement parts, or dealing unreliable parts dealers.

Again, thanks for any help or pointers you folks could provide.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you tried a reset?  It seems like too many different, possibly software, problems for the drop to be the real cause, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## LeoHopkins (Jan 9, 2012)

When you say "reset" do you mean "factory default reset" or just a cold boot?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Cold boot.  I think there is a menu option for reset, also, on a K2.  Not factory reset.


----------



## LeoHopkins (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in reply, work calls.  

Yes, I have cold booted many times as that now seems to be unavoidable in the shutdown process since the drop. I have not tried a factory rest as I do not know how (don't see a menu option) and am unsure of the consequences.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I've never seen a K2, so I don't know how the power switch works - I'm guessing you need to press or slide the switch like on a K3, a momentary press/slide puts it to sleep, a longer press/slide turns it off.

The problem you're describing with turning off certainly sounds like something is out of place in the switch - you'd need the switch to stay "pressed" for a few seconds for this to work, and if the connection is poor it will see it as the momentary press and go to sleep.

If the switch is near the corner that hit, it may be that it is slightly damaged or just knocked out of place.

Personally I never switch my K3 off, I always use sleep. AFAIK there is no significant difference between the two modes except that the screen is blanked, and e-ink screens don't use power of course.

Maybe you just start putting it to sleep instead! 

For the wireless, again I've never seen a K2, but looking at the teardown pictures here: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/First-Look/Kindle-2/624/1 - which I suspect is a wifi only K2 (did those exist? ) - there looks to be a fairly standard mini-PCI wireless card and a space for a SIM card, which is blank in this one but I suspect would be populated in yours. These would be the things I would check: pull the battery first - of course! - and then pull the SIM card, remove the screws and remove the mini-PCI, check and clean the connectors and then reassemble everything and see if it helps.

There's a video linked here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97557.msg1503894.html#msg1503894 that may help in opening it up.

Standard warning, of course - I've never opened up a Kindle, I'm working this out using guesswork from the pictures, and if you take it apart and kill it, I'm not responsible! 

Factory reset will put the Kindle back to the state it left the factory when new - all your books will go and it will (I think) be unregistered. I'm not sure if the memory is flash or is battery backed: it may well be that if you pull the battery, you'll effectively do a factory reset anyway!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say that you probably jogged something loose in the fall. Bummer. . .

Sounds like you've tried all the solutions we normally recommend -- restart via Menu, then restart/reboot by sliding and holding.

I know folks have taken K2's apart to replace batteries but have not known anyone to do anything more than that.

You don't want a replacement, but I'd normally recommend you contact Amazon (Kindle CS) and tell them about the problems and see what they say. There have been many reports of people even with kindles well out of warranty being offered a new device for a steep discount. Without "special offers". Now, if *I* was in your situation, that's what I'd do.  A friend of my brother's did that just the other day and got a K3 just like the one that had died for $60.

Incidentally, I mention the K3, though you said K2, because you also mentioned using Wifi. But that wasn't available on the K2. The K1 or 1st Generation Kindle was wedge shaped with a scroll wheel. . .released 4 years ago but some are still going strong. The K2 was only white, flatter, and had a mini-joystick controller. The K3 was graphite (though also came in white) and had a flat controller -- wireless via WiFi or the optional 3G as well. The K4 is the current $79/$109 model -- wifi only and limited additional features. And then, of course, there's the Touch and they do still sell the K3 though they now call it the Keyboard model. The confusion arises because Amazon just calls each new model "Kindle". 

And welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Leo, I understand wanting to keep your K2 operational. I prefer my K2 with its number keys and 3g. (Morf, they did not make wifi only K2s.)

I think a restart is a bit more than a cold boot. For example, just after a restart, the Kindle will appear to not have any items loaded and collections with no contents. The Kindle will check what is stored and rebuild the Home page listing.

There are two types of restart. 

The easiest is from the menu. Go to the Home page and press the Menu key. From that menu, choose Settings, From the Settings page, press the Menu key again. From this menu, choose Restart (not Reset to Factory Defaults). You will see a screen that says to please wait while the Kindle restarts. This restart can occur with the Kindle charging.
The other restart might not be possible with your current on/off switch problems. For this restart, the Kindle must NOT be plugged in or recharging. Hold the on/off switch to the right for 20-30 seconds. This is much longer than the time required to turn off the Kindle. The screen will go blank after the first few seconds. Keep holding the switch in the off position for at least 20 seconds and then let go of the switch. After a few more seconds, the screen of the Kindle will flash black and then the restart screen with the person under the tree and a bar showing restart progress will appear. If this does not appear in another 30 seconds, then turn on the Kindle and try again.

If the Wireless is not on, turn it on so that the Kindle can reset its clock/calendar. Otherwise, the most recently read will go to the end of the list as the Kindle now thinks it is January 1 of either 1960 or 1970 (I don't remember which.)

If the problem is not a physical one, then the restart may resolve your problems.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Incidentally, I mention the K3, though you said K2, because you also mentioned using Wifi. But that wasn't available on the K2.





Annalog said:


> (Morf, they did not make wifi only K2s.)


Hmmm, this puzzled me rather as well but I'm not familiar with the older models. Leo, you do need to make sure of the model you have before you start taking it apart!

I've also been looking around a little more, it looks like the K2's didn't have a separate SIM card, because they were US only. As far as I can tell the separate SIM card only arrived with the international versions. So if it is a K2 you won't have a SIM card that you can remove and reseat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> I've also been looking around a little more, it looks like the K2's didn't have a separate SIM card, because they were US only. As far as I can tell the separate SIM card only arrived with the international versions. So if it is a K2 you won't have a SIM card that you can remove and reseat.


Well. . . .at first they were US only. . . the cell carrier in the US was Sprint. Then at some point they switched to work internationally. So any sold after that point worked on the ATT network in the US and various networks outside the US. I think one can tell which kind is which by checking the serial numbers and comparing with the info on the Kindle support page at Amazon.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Quoting from an old thread:
For the K2:


raven312 said:


> Yes, it's in the serial number:
> 
> B002 = Kindle 2 U.S. (Sprint)
> B003 = Kindle 2 International (AT&T)


My K2 is U.S. only and uses the Sprint network.


----------



## LeoHopkins (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. It is definitely a K2 pre-international version. I apologize for the confusion, when I said the wifi was connected I meant the devices I have the Kindle Apps on which are syncing properly. Probably did not really need to put that in except for the phone which is works both wireless and 3G and I do not have a problem with either on that when syncing and I presume since I haven't heard of any other issue with the 3G service Amazon uses, that this is not the issue with the actual Kindle.

Annalog, Thanks for the instructions on restarting. I had not done it from the menu (didn't even know that was there) but like I said, just about every time I try to shut down with the power switch I end up restarting it so I know that has not fixed my issues. I have tried the restart from the menu and we'll see if that changes anything.

Morf, no problem, if I take it apart and it fails I only hold myself responsible. After all, it is my choice as to what advice to follow.  But it is always good to post a disclaimer!

Thanks for the welcome Ann in Arlington (and again thank you all for the response, I sincerely appreciate all the help). I had been looking at the K3's but I had talked to some friends and some complete strangers that had a K2 and now had a K3 and several of them said the did not like the new 5 way setup. Some didn't like it, others said they had problems operating it, and some said it just doesn't work right. I know it's all a matter of personal preference but I like what I have. But if I can't find the problem and Amazon offers me a good deal on another I might just take them up on it.

I'll let you all know how things progress.


----------

